
How to Resolve Subversion Conflicts? - ariejan
http://ariejan.net/2007/07/04/how-to-resolve-subversion-conflicts/
======
jmtame
We usually have the two programmers who worked on that file consult on which
lines of code to merge or use, since neither of them knew what the other was
coding.

We pushed very short-term changes to the staging server through Dreamweaver
"puts". Then at the end of the day, we'd perform an update, resolve any
conflicts, and then commit our stuff.

At times, it felt like a waste of time to do all of the versioning and
committing, and some of the updates were overwriting some files I had made
changes to, without warning me. I wonder if Dreamweaver's integrated check
in/check out system is better for smaller teams.

------
jsmcgd
Sorry this doesn't answer your question but you might find this relevant or at
least interesting (and just maybe slightly amusing).
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

